# Balloonacy Haul with Pics! (IMG HEAVY!!!)



## Brumbjorn (Mar 18, 2007)

So I went to the same Nordstom CoachKitten went to (I work in that mall) today and they had the Balloonacy Preview. I blew a HUGE mall GC I was saving and them some.

Note: SOME of this is not mine, but most of it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the QUAD (flash and no flash) Top to bottom left to right are  CloudBound, Up At Dawn, Violet Trance , Pandamonium








Pigments -- flash, no flash, swatched with and with out flash















Highlight Powders (Hullabaloo and Mellow Rave -flash, no flash)








Vin Goth (yes, I already did my nails in this)








Lipstick - Full Blown. I am going to need a backup of this. I can try to swatch tomorrow. I'm too tired right now. Sorry I didn't get a chance to swatch the others when I was there!








Lipglasses: Out for Fun, Pink Meringue and Perky. The other one was peachy








I also got the soft sparkle eye pencil in black, but the olive one and the gold ones were nowhere to be found. My MA is holding a green one for me when it does turn up.

WHEW! Wish I had swatches of the lippies for you folks!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 18, 2007)

OMG I'm super jealous!!!
your pics influenced my shopping list to get bigger this thursday, lol! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 18, 2007)

Oooooh... Lucky!


----------



## Holly (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice! The pics are so good! Full blown l/s looks so nice! And the highlight powders! Lol Im gonna buy almost the whole collection o_o


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Mar 18, 2007)

Arghhh I was hoping to skip Balloonacy after how much I spent on Barbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Don't think im gunna be able to now!!!

everything looks sooo awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Especially the Highlight powders.


----------



## mezzamy (Mar 18, 2007)

hey hun! great haul! i was wondering if you have played with the highlight powders yet. if so, does the powder has a shimmery top layer that comes off when you swipe it? because ive seen other pictures and it looks like theres a second layer which is more matte


----------



## Brumbjorn (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mezzamy* 

 
_hey hun! great haul! i was wondering if you have played with the highlight powders yet. if so, does the powder has a shimmery top layer that comes off when you swipe it? because ive seen other pictures and it looks like theres a second layer which is more matte_

 
I was just going to post a comment about that!

I swatched Hullabaloo from the display and it looked very matte to me. I was REALLY surprised the MA brought out a new one and it was REALLY sparkly. I thought she brought me the wrong one. So yes, the second one is more matte on both (the other is a CP so I can't go play with it)


----------



## mezzamy (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brumbjorn* 

 
_I was just going to post a comment about that!

I swatched Hullabaloo from the display and it looked very matte to me. I was REALLY surprised the MA brought out a new one and it was REALLY sparkly. I thought she brought me the wrong one. So yes, the second one is more matte on both (the other is a CP so I can't go play with it)_

 
thanks so much for that! im not really sure what the point of having the two layers is :S having a shimmery product for a few uses and then something matte is kinda odd


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 18, 2007)

wow! nice haul. thanks for posting!


----------



## Brumbjorn (Mar 18, 2007)

I need to get to sleep. I'll swatch the quad tomorrow and see is sis is OK with me swatching her BP.


----------



## eowyn797 (Mar 18, 2007)

nice! are the pigments like anything else? Helium keeps looking like Kitchmas or Lovely Lily to me and it's the one i was the most interested in.  those highlight powders look really cool!

congrats on the haul


----------



## jenii (Mar 18, 2007)

Haha, those are pictures of pretty much everything I was planning to get. And boy, am I glad I'm getting them! They're all gorgeous!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics girl!!!  I wish I had a camera that I could post them!!!


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 18, 2007)

that looks sooo tempting. ALL OF IT!!!! yikes..


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 18, 2007)

nice haul..thanks for the pics..could you tell me what the peach glosses are? I like the pink ones too


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 18, 2007)

aww the highlight powders are adorable!!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh my! Everything looks beautiful. I can't wait to get my greedy little paws on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the haul


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 18, 2007)

OMG!  I was going to skip the powders, and now I KNOW I won't be able to!  Is hullaballoo dark enough to be worn as a blush on NW15?  LOVE the nail polish and lipglasses!  SO beautiful!


----------



## KAIA (Mar 18, 2007)

damn! everything looks soooo pretty! *temptation*


----------



## angi (Mar 18, 2007)

It all looks great- especially the pigments. I can't wait until the collection comes out in the UK!


----------



## MACActress (Mar 18, 2007)

How would you say viz-a-violet compares to violet? I'm trying to save $$ for a camera, so I'm trying to only let myself by two things, but now I've upped it to four haha. I think I'm getting the quad, the first lipglass in your picture, and two pigments. I'd get the highlight powders, but they're LE and there's probably a bajillion others that look the same =P Great pictures though!


----------



## miss-lilly (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for the pics!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Everything is gorgeous!! I was also wondering if Helium is very similar to Kitchmas..
I want everything!! Especially the quad and the pigments


----------



## mspiggy (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm going to be so broke for this collection. Wonder if Mellow rave will be suitable for someone very fair?


----------



## aligirl (Mar 18, 2007)

What are the finishes are the shadows in the quad??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brumbjorn* 

 
_So I went to the same Nordstom CoachKitten went to (I work in that mall) today and they had the Balloonacy Preview. I blew a HUGE mall GC I was saving and them some.

Note: SOME of this is not mine, but most of it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## LuvBeMac (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_OMG!  I was going to skip the powders, and now I KNOW I won't be able to!  Is hullaballoo dark enough to be worn as a blush on NW15?  LOVE the nail polish and lipglasses!  SO beautiful!_

 
I second this and now cannot decide which one I would buy!!Both are super duper trippler pretttttyyy!!Might buy both


----------



## Brumbjorn (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok, I just finished swatching everything and will post them over int he swatch thread. 

The coating onthe powders is VERY thin - it came off immediately. After swatching them, I'm not too sure if they are keepers... My sis is gonna hate hers, I just know it.


----------



## june19th (Mar 18, 2007)

So is the shimmer in the High-Light powders only like a top layer? That's what I got the impression of, in some other photos.. If so, that's kinda disappointing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They look so gorgeous though!!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Mar 18, 2007)

I think that is the first quad that I'm in love with! Definitely gonna grab that, both the pigments! Not to mention the blush!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brumbjorn* 

 
_Ok, I just finished swatching everything and will post them over int he swatch thread. 

The coating onthe powders is VERY thin - it came off immediately. After swatching them, I'm not too sure if they are keepers... My sis is gonna hate hers, I just know it._

 
I hate when they just coat them - its soo deceptive! You buy it cuz you think the whole thing is gonna be that when & then when you go thru that layer its gone.


----------



## TM26 (Mar 18, 2007)

I am mesmerized by your haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I can't wait to see this collection in person


----------



## ben (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks for posting the pics!
soooo exciting


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 18, 2007)

how much is the highlight powders? is it the same as the BPs?


----------



## labelslut (Mar 18, 2007)

Great haul and thanks for the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a couple of questions though;  is this a Nordies exclusive or will SAKS be getting it also?  And when will it be released please?  Thank you


----------



## User34 (Mar 18, 2007)

I am so jealous! lol.. I want it all.
 Can't wait for it.


----------



## Brumbjorn (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labelslut* 

 
_Great haul and thanks for the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a couple of questions though;  is this a Nordies exclusive or will SAKS be getting it also?  And when will it be released please?  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have no clue if Saks is getting it. Nordies just had a makeup event yesterday that I was able to get it at. This is a wide release product, so I expect Saks will have it.


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 19, 2007)

ooh, thanks

i love the nail polish and those powders look amazing


----------



## Coqui (Mar 19, 2007)

can´t wait for the Highlight Powders. They look cute! Thanx for posting!!


----------



## sasse142 (Mar 19, 2007)

Helium looks like Kitcmass and I need it....lol, loving the highlight powders (looks like a must have) and the glosses look nice too.  Unsure about the quad I may have to see it in person, looks like colors I may not be able to wear.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the great photos.  I am definately getting that quad, but skipping everything else. Enjoy!


----------



## little teaser (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_I think that is the first quad that I'm in love with! Definitely gonna grab that, both the pigments! Not to mention the blush!_

 
theres a blush???


----------



## speakerpunk (Mar 19, 2007)

aaaaack...I normally don't even bother with the quads but this one....*fans self*  Thanks so much for the pics!!!!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_theres a blush???_

 
ahh I think I've been looking at too many threads at once - thats what multiple tabbing will do to your head!


----------



## july (Mar 20, 2007)

*WOW grate haul!!*
everything looks so tempting and tasty
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The pigments looks really pretty
I am curious what are the Highlight Powders ?
Is it like beauty powder from the Barbie collection?
It looks sooooooooooo pretty!!

Is the collection will be worldwide? or only in the USA?

Enjoy the new items


----------



## labelslut (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks brumbjorn!!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 21, 2007)

Out for Fun reminds me of Night Affair,Fine China, and Fleur De Light from your pics. Thanks for sharing the great pics too!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 21, 2007)

Out for Fun reminds me of Night Affair,Fine China, and Fleur De Light from your pics. Thanks for sharing the great pics too!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 21, 2007)

That's a huge and awesome hauL! Enjoy!


----------



## cno64 (Mar 21, 2007)

_*YOU GO!!*_
I'm so pleased for you!
Envious, but pleased ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much for the photos!


----------



## n_c (Mar 21, 2007)

That quad will be mine...hehehe


----------



## User40 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you for the great pics, very helpful. Enjoy your goodies!


----------

